# Solved: Wireless Card "Disconnected"



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a Toshiba Satelittle Pro 6100 laptop. Yesterday I connected to my wireless network fine, today it says there are no networks in my area (there are many).

It says in the Network setup wizard that the wizard found disconnected hardware: Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card.

How can reconnect it??


----------



## MNICY (Jan 2, 2007)

Stay in range of the wireless source.


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

It sounds like your Wireless card may be turned off. Is there a button on the outside of the laptop that you can use to enable or disable your network card?
According to the manual there's a switch for your wireless adapter on the left side of your laptop near the front of the computer. You can access your manual here --> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=cccfaddjkihjmdkcgfkceghdgngdgmn.0

Joe


----------



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes my wireless switch is turned on. And I am in range of the source. As I said I was on the network yesterday.

I've tried turning the switch off and on and nothing happens either.


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

Did some software come with your laptop to manage your wireless connection? Try looking in start> all programs> Toshiba or something like that for wireless software. Sometimes the software allows you to turn the "radio" off and on independently of the button. I'd also disable the software that came with it and use the Windows Wireless Zero Configuration utility to manage the wireless connection for now then move to the software later. Let me know if you need instructions for any of this?

Joe


----------



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

all the software says that everyhting is ok.
I've checked the properties and everything is fine.
I've run troubleshooting, tried new drivers, went to add hardware and it says it's working fine.

To me it's almost like that actual pc card became dislodged or something. I don't know. But the software isn't the problem I don't think. It just seems like the laptop has lost the ability for wireless networking somehow.


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

You can check the device manager to see if there are any signs of malfunctioning hardware though it sounds like you'd probably be ok. Go to start> run> type devmgmt.msc and see if there are any yellow or red symbols beside any of the hardware. If not you might want to call Toshiba and ask them to take a look at it.

Joe


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Are you connected to a wireless network? Can you browse the web on it? If you can't, connect and then try again.


----------



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

Device manager also says all is well.
Strangest thing, I also can't get on the net by plugging directly with an ethernet cable.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you power cycle the router?


----------



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

The router works fine. I have a Ps3 and it is having no problems with the network.


----------



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

It sounds like my Wireless PCI Mini card may have bit the dust. I called a few laptop repair places.

So, next question.....If I buy a replacement one how do I install it on my own?

Is it easy or should I bring it in to a shop for around $200??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If it doesn't work wired either than it's not just a problem with the wireless card.


----------



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it now also appears in the "wizard found disconnected hardware" section.

So I cannot access the net at all and the router is working fine. It is some sort of hardware problem.

When I try "wired" it says I'm connected but i can't get the internet to work.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Turn off your computer, and unplug the modem. Connect the modem to the computer directly without using the router. Power up the modem. Then power up the computer.


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

Quagmire19 said:


> It sounds like my Wireless PCI Mini card may have bit the dust. I called a few laptop repair places.
> 
> So, next question.....If I buy a replacement one how do I install it on my own?
> 
> Is it easy or should I bring it in to a shop for around $200??


There's actually a manual on the internet on how to remove your wireless card if you want to brave it yourself. It doesn't look too hard but you'll have to decide that for yourself.
http://weller.ws/toshiba/antenna.html

Joe


----------



## Quagmire19 (Jan 1, 2007)

I figured it out. I just had to delete all the drivers and then re-install the hardware from scratch. Same thing with wired.

Still puzzled as to where the problem came from.


----------

